

Programmers are fucking lazy - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/programmers-are-fucking-lazy/swizec/2648

======
there
_It’s a common joke that a programmer would rather spend a week making a bash
script than copy paste the same file twice and be done with it in two
minutes._

isn't that the antithesis of laziness? spending more time to do something
"right" than it would normally take to do?

efficiency is not laziness, it's efficiency.

------
drewcrawford
I object to the semantics of this discussion. The argument seems to be:

1\. Automating things is lazy

2\. Laziness is bad

3\. Therefore, automating things is bad.

Both 1 & 2 are true _in a sense_ but not in _the same sense_ , so the result
doesn't follow.

~~~
Swizec
Actually if you read the whole post it's more like:

1\. Programmers are lazy 2\. So they automate stuff 3\. Why are we even so
lazy? 4\. Does hard work even bring benefits?

------
jawngee
I'm assuming the 500 error is a meta statement. Brilliantly played.

~~~
Swizec
Apparently my caching somehow got disabled ...

------
prpatel
Yes, yes we are. A programmer who is not a /little/ lazy is a bad thing.

------
Egregore
There are lazy programmers and there are "lazy" programmers.

------
jsavimbi
> Most importantly, hard work makes you stupid.

I'll respond to that when the author has a real job.

~~~
Swizec
I've had a real job and it always felt attacking problems with bruteforce (ie.
something not working? add moar manpower!) just made things worse.

As in, it's better to step away and go for a walk, than to pound away
furiously at the keyboard.

~~~
jsavimbi
The article discloses many naive misconceptions about the world. Revisit it in
ten years or so and maybe by then you'll have changed your approach to
unsupported generalizations.

